# My Red Rili with Green Eggs Close-up



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy New Year 2012!!!

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool looking shrimp, thanks for posting!


----------

